# Wood duck calls



## GADAWGS (Dec 31, 2010)

For those that were interested and/or PMd me about the calls, I am now making more. The first four are spoken for, but the wait will be short. Just PM me, thanks

Lee


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 31, 2010)

If I wasn't already set up, I'd be on the list. 

None better or prettier than one of GADAWGS woodie calls. 

Have had mine several years, and still lovin it.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 1, 2011)

Just got these done. L-R
curly maple ( with an actual wood duck feather in the finish) SOLD, osage orange (SOLD), cocobolo ( SOLD), osage orange, bubinga. Gonna have some more done shortly. Thanks for looking


----------



## black an tan man (Jan 2, 2011)

how much are you asking for them ?


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 2, 2011)

Sent ya a PM


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jan 2, 2011)

*Wood Duck Call*



GADAWGS said:


> Sent ya a PM



Send me one too!!


----------



## lil_grn_boat (Jan 2, 2011)

x2 on the price awsome looking call


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 2, 2011)

*6 more done as well*

L-R
Honey Locust, catalpa with a wood duck feather in the finish (SOLD), wenge, special edition ( SOLD), spalted dogwood (SOLD), walnut


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is what is left out of these two batches.
First picture:
osage orange (SOLD), bubinga (SOLD), and the cocobolo is now available (SOLD again), havent heard from the guy who ordered it.
Second picture:
Honey locust, wenge and walnut


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 3, 2011)

interested in a price as well. thanks.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 3, 2011)

Think I responded to everyone, if I missed you please let me know. To everyone else, THANK YOU very much

Lee


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 3, 2011)

id like a price too


----------



## parrotheadinaville (Jan 3, 2011)

I would like a price as well..


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 3, 2011)

All PMs responded to. And am making more with the wood duck feathers in them as per several requests


----------



## bonafide (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm interested as well; shoot me a pm when you can...thanks.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2011)

My osage orange call came yesterday....Its the best sounding wood duck call ive ever heard...Easy to blow too...Thanks Lee..


----------



## turkeyed (Jan 5, 2011)

Pm me as weel I'm interested in the price.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> My osage orange call came yesterday....Its the best sounding wood duck call ive ever heard...Easy to blow too...Thanks Lee..



Glad ya like it Brandon and hope it serves you wll. Other PMs responded to. Thanks guys


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> My osage orange call came yesterday....Its the best sounding wood duck call ive ever heard...Easy to blow too...Thanks Lee..



EXACTLY what I wanted to hear!!!
I can't WAIT to get mine!!!


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> My osage orange call came yesterday....Its the best sounding wood duck call ive ever heard...Easy to blow too...Thanks Lee..





one_shot_no_mor said:


> EXACTLY what I wanted to hear!!!
> I can't WAIT to get mine!!!



Got yours done this evening and will be in the mail tomorrow. Thanks brother


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 5, 2011)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> EXACTLY what I wanted to hear!!!
> I can't WAIT to get mine!!!


 Me either!  Glad we have such fine folks on the forum.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 5, 2011)

Guys, 
I am a bit overwhelmed by the interest in these calls. I take a lot of pride in what goes out of my shop, whether its a mallard duck call, woodie call or any of my turkey calls. I wont send anything out that I wouldnt hunt with myself. I have received a ton of PMs about these, and almost as many orders. Please bare with me if you want one, it may take me a few days to get it done and on the way to your house. BUt I will get it done ASAP. May not be able to hunt anymore this season tho

Lee


----------



## Havinfun (Jan 5, 2011)

lookin foward to orderin my new call...but dont be in any hurry


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jan 7, 2011)

*Got 'em!!!*

Got my osage orange and honey locust calls today!!!!

They look and sound AWESOME!!!

Now....which one to keep and which one to give to my huntin' buddy?????


----------



## hotrodford (Jan 11, 2011)

pm me with the prices please.


----------



## Cart6483 (Jan 11, 2011)

Could I get a price on your calls


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 11, 2011)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Got my osage orange and honey locust calls today!!!!
> 
> They look and sound AWESOME!!!
> 
> Now....which one to keep and which one to give to my huntin' buddy?????



Glad ya liked them and hope they give you a lifetime of memories and success

Lee


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 11, 2011)

No thanks to this snow my poor call is just sitting in a post office somewhere. I can hardly wait for it to get here!!!


----------



## yellingrebel78 (Jan 11, 2011)

GADAWGS said:


> For those that were interested and/or PMd me about the calls, I am now making more. The first four are spoken for, but the wait will be short. Just PM me, thanks
> 
> Lee



do you have any left if so how much thanks I tried to send a pm but i couldn't thanks


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 11, 2011)

yellingrebel78 said:


> do you have any left if so how much thanks I tried to send a pm but i couldn't thanks



Hopefully you can receive a PM then, just sent ya one


----------



## hvickers2 (Jan 11, 2011)

I would like some prices too please. Thanks


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 11, 2011)

hvickers2 said:


> I would like some prices too please. Thanks



Sent ya a PM


----------



## A-Bolt (Jan 12, 2011)

can i get a PM with prices too?


----------



## scoggins (Jan 12, 2011)

prices?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 12, 2011)

Anybody looking for prices needs to send a private message to him and he will get you set up.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Dustin. I am responding as fast as I can to these

Lee


----------



## Skyjacker (Jan 12, 2011)

Can you put a sound file on the board?


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 12, 2011)

Now yer pushin my luck. If you only knew how long it took me to learn to post pictures you wouldnt subject me to this kind of turmoil. PM me a phone number and I will run one over the phone for ya


----------



## Whipplejack (Jan 12, 2011)

*Prices*

Could you shoot me a PM with your prices please sir


----------



## shotcaller20 (Jan 12, 2011)

prices for me too please!


----------



## Cart6483 (Jan 12, 2011)

*wood duck call*

Just ordered and can hardly wait to get it!


----------



## broncoman76 (Jan 13, 2011)

I would like some pricing info as well please!!!  Thanks and congrats on some fine looking work!!!


----------



## tallen92 (Jan 14, 2011)

i'd also like some info on this.


----------



## Dakota_G (Jan 18, 2011)

i would like to know some questions if you could pm me


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 18, 2011)

Think I have responded to everyone. If not, PM me


----------



## The Kid (Jan 21, 2011)

Guys, 

I just picked my call up this morning. It sounds great! Much better than my old Primos woody call. Looks better too! Thanks Lee for your hard work and giving me the "tour" of your shop and other calls! I will for sure be contacting you for other types of calls in the near future. Cant wait to use mine in the woods this weekend. Dont hesitate on this one guys its worth it


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 21, 2011)

It was a pleasure to meet you too Josh. Hope that call serves well and you wear em out this weekend


----------



## Landon12 (Feb 17, 2011)

sweet


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Feb 17, 2011)

i would like some info on they as well..


----------



## FloridaQuacker (Feb 17, 2011)

could i get some prices too???


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 17, 2011)

Responded guys, thanks


----------



## jaydubya79 (Feb 24, 2011)

Would like a Pm as well. Would love one with the feather in it. These look great!


----------



## jcarp3314 (Feb 24, 2011)

hi, can ya send me the prices too?


----------



## broncoman76 (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought three calls from GADAWGS and gave one to a hunting buddy, one to my son, and kept one for myself....  You made 3 hunters happy cause they look and sound great!  And coming from such a nice guy!  Thanks for your good work and it was nice to meet you in Perry!!!!  Mallard call will be my next purchase!


----------



## Ringer (Feb 28, 2011)

Lee this call is awesome I don't think ive heard a better wood duck call to date!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad ya like it Ringer


----------



## ngaduck (Feb 28, 2011)

broncoman76 said:


> And coming from such a nice guy!



Are you sure you're talking about the right guy?


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 28, 2011)

ngaduck said:


> Are you sure you're talking about the right guy?




Hey now, I resemble that remark


----------



## ngaduck (Feb 28, 2011)

You resemble something alright.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Mar 6, 2011)

May I get some prices please


----------

